

Business Start-Up Competition - marketest
http://www.marketest.co.uk/business-start-ups-competition
Marketest, online quantitative market research experts for entrepreneurs organise its
2nd business start-up competition.<p>Objectives:
Stimulate and promote entrepreneurial initiative in the UK
Bring out new business ideas
Support the transition from the idea to the launching stage
Promote and reward start-up projects<p>Who can enter? 
Anyone from 18 years old who has a new business idea!
Your idea doesn't have to fit into a box, no matter your target market, industry or service we want to hear about your business idea!<p>What's the benefit? 
ALL PARTICIPANTS:<p>Entitled to tailored market research at a 15% discount rate for a period of 12 months.<p>A 50% discount on every market research report bought for/by the entrepreneurs that you support<p>THE WINNER:
Expertly tailored and personal market research report for your business plan worth:
An online survey of your target market (potential clients)<p>1st prize: market research project worth £1000<p>2nd prize: market research project worth £500<p>If you have an Innovative Idea we want to hear from you
======
marketest
The Deadline is The 30th April

~~~
marketest
Do Not Miss Out!

